# Apple iPod 4G



## dreatica (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi,

I am planning to buy Apple iPod 4G, but new products are coming up like Samsung to launch Galaxy media player in Jan 2011. 

I already owe Optimus one (Android phone) but still somewhere I'm missing the multimedia features and big screen.

My budget is around 15-16k. Can’t add more bucks to this. 

What would you suggest? should I wait for the new products or should I buy iPod 4g? Any other device that you recommend in this range will be welcome.

Also, if someone could update the latest (discount) prices of iPod 4g 8gb/32gb models.


----------



## alal (Jan 15, 2011)

well ebay has good deals check the ipod section and as for the budget u can get 32 gig ipod 4g around 16k @ebay ..4g really appreciated by everyone ..simply start searching for comparison or "vs" videos ..i'm planning to buy it too but short on the budget for now ..


----------



## dreatica (Jan 16, 2011)

alal said:


> well ebay has good deals check the ipod section and as for the budget u can get 32 gig ipod 4g around 16k @ebay ..4g really appreciated by everyone ..simply start searching for comparison or "vs" videos ..i'm planning to buy it too but short on the budget for now ..



Thank you, I have seen the videos of ipod 4g and love to go for ipod 4g but i'm confused for the upcoming Samsung Galaxy Media player. Can you provide any link comparing both the two please ?


----------



## alal (Jan 16, 2011)

dreatica said:


> Thank you, I have seen the videos of ipod 4g and love to go for ipod 4g but i'm confused for the upcoming Samsung Galaxy Media player. Can you provide any link comparing both the two please ?


i did ur homework lol
here is a spec sheet comparsion

Samsung Galaxy Player 50 hands-on -- Engadget

YouTube - Ipod Touch 4G ( 8 Gb ) vs Samsung Galaxy S Gangstar W.C.H

Samsung Galaxy Player, iPod killer coming soon | Unwireindia | india, blog, news, latest, review, mobile, telecom, sports, cricket, education, exams, results, admission, tourism, incredible india, launch, press release, startup, reports, internet, mo

Samsung Galaxy Player 50 hands-on -- Engadget

Samsung Galaxy Player 50 hands-on | Android Central


----------



## dreatica (Jan 16, 2011)

alal said:


> i did ur homework lol
> here is a spec sheet comparsion
> 
> Samsung Galaxy Player 50 hands-on -- Engadget
> ...



Thanks..1200mah battery is too less. I guess it would be same like Galaxy S and other android phones which are low in battery for heavy users. I an going for iPod 4g. If you know any good deals let me know, will buy in next 1-2 days after getting checking out the discounts.


----------



## alal (Jan 18, 2011)

dreatica said:


> Thanks..1200mah battery is too less. I guess it would be same like Galaxy S and other android phones which are low in battery for heavy users. I an going for iPod 4g. If you know any good deals let me know, will buy in next 1-2 days after getting checking out the discounts.


ebay.in

only place where its cheap


----------



## dreatica (Jan 21, 2011)

alal said:


> ebay.in
> 
> only place where its cheap




ebay prices are too high, purchased from a local dealer for 14500rs 32gb version and I'm loving it. Thanks to you guys 

Will JB soon


----------



## VarDOS (Jan 21, 2011)

great choice  - go for iPod Touch 4G itself. Its just cool and worth the money I've got the 64GB version. Better stay away from 8GB version as you get only 6.5GB capacity which is not at all enough for Retina Apps and video recording.

iPod's battery is also good unless you have not Jailbreaked it, jailbreaking the iPod decreases the battery backup by some extent. Still photos aren't that good but HD recording is awesome.The retina display is great as compared to older generations.

Get the iPod from ebay, last week I saw some 32GB versions for 14.5 - 15k range also you got any coupon you will still get 1k (max) discount over it.


----------



## noob (Mar 9, 2011)

@OP: You got a low end phone and now saying that you miss multimedia and big display. Now for same, you are getting a new device.

So why not buy a high end phone like SGS and enjoy everything on one device.
It has excellent music(when using 3rd party headphones) stock headphones are bullshit.


----------



## dreatica (Mar 10, 2011)

Anil Jadhav said:


> @OP: You got a low end phone and now saying that you miss multimedia and big display. Now for same, you are getting a new device.
> 
> So why not buy a high end phone like SGS and enjoy everything on one device.
> It has excellent music(when using 3rd party headphones) stock headphones are bullshit.



Well I am holding for a new phone right now, as most of the dual cores are coming up. So its better to wait then buy SGS which I recently sold off for 23k 

Optimus one was an impulsive buy as you find the mobile section filled with optimus one query. lol

I hate the battery of android phones, coz I listen to music like 4-6 hours a day while traveling add 1-2 hours for gaming too . I am loving the combination of optimus one/ipod 4g and later might buy atrix/Galaxy S2. lets see the price and launch date.

Thanks for your suggestion 

---------- Post added at 03:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:55 AM ----------




VarDOS said:


> great choice  - go for iPod Touch 4G itself. Its just cool and worth the money I've got the 64GB version. Better stay away from 8GB version as you get only 6.5GB capacity which is not at all enough for Retina Apps and video recording.
> 
> iPod's battery is also good unless you have not Jailbreaked it, jailbreaking the iPod decreases the battery backup by some extent. Still photos aren't that good but HD recording is awesome.The retina display is great as compared to older generations.
> 
> Get the iPod from ebay, last week I saw some 32GB versions for 14.5 - 15k range also you got any coupon you will still get 1k (max) discount over it.



I bought iPod 32gb model, just 2gb of space left as there are tons of games I have installed almost 20gb+. lol Thanks its the best gadget out there, plus as now 4.3OS coming up, we will get the "HD video out using the Apple Digital AV Adapter". Now, playing games and videos with hdtv would be awesome


----------

